# I lost my heart kitty, Tigger



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I know he's not a golden but he was golden to me. I knew everyone on here would understand the incredible pain I'm in right now. I think the last time I felt this much pain was when my mom died. 

I had to put my beautiful heart kitty Tigger to sleep yesterday. You would think that I would run out of tears by now. He was only 7 years old. I don't think I fully understood what people meant by their 'heart dog' until I lost my Tigger.

I had been taking him to the vet for IVs and force feeding for the last week. I would bring him home at night and give him sub-cutaneous fluids and force feed him. I knew when I got up yesterday that he didn't want to try any longer and that I was keeping him here for me. The vets think that he had a blocked bile duct and we tried everything short of a surgery that might not have worked and that I knew Tigger wouldn't want.

I have his littermate sister, Disney. I think when I went to bed last night, she was saying goodbye to Tigger because she talked very loud for a long time.

My heart hurts and I don't think I will ever get over losing him. I'm hoping I will be able to attach a picture of him here. Thank you to everyone who reads this.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, what a gorgeous kitty!!!! I'm so sorry you lost him. I understand completely how you feel. When we lose one of our companions it feels like the wind has been knocked out of you, and when a special companion leaves us we feel like we will never be whole again. I know, we all know.
I'm so sorry you're in this kind of pain. Many hugs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you have lost your beautiful Tigger. You and he made each others' lives wonderful for 7 years.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tigger. Its so hard to lose a beloved pet. RIP sweet Tigger. What a beauty he was.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tigger was a beautiful kitty. It is amazing, isn't it, how these creatures worm their way into our hearts. Who could imagine how deeply we could love them?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my i am SO sorry for you're loss. 7years old is just too young. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a magnificent boy Tigger was. I am so very sorry for your loss. I love my kitties too and once had a Tigger who was near and dear to me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tigger was a beautiful kitty. You gave him the most unselfish final act of love.... release from pain and disease. Bless you, and godspeed sweet Tigger.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP Tigger!.
He was stunning!.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tigger. I lost my calico kitty, Rainbo at 8 years old (in 1997) with the same thing that happened to Tigger. We tried everything that you did to no avail. So painful to lose them so young. There are a lot of wonderful critters waiting to be picked up by us when we get to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss of Tigger. We had to put down our heart kitty, Little Cat, when she was just 5 years old. Rest well, beautiful Tigger and comforting thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Tigger. In my younger years I was not a cat person....now I have to extremely spoiled kitties that have become part of our family. I do understand how you must feel. 

RIP Tigger.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Tigger. I love cats and have a few myself and have also lost some. It's so much harder when they are young and you think they should have many more years left. I lost a cat that I loved very much named Merlin 2 years ago. He had a heart attack and I found him on the floor barely breathing, he was gone before I got him to the vet. I never thought that I would stop crying and even now I miss him very much but it does get better with time. I'm sure Tigger is with my Merlin at the rainbow bridge running and playing and waiting to give us little sandpaper kisses when we see them again. 

Wendee


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry. I lost my heart cat, Reggie, nearly 2 years ago. It was the first time I truly understood what it felt like to have a broken heart. I still miss him, but the sadness, on most days, has been replaced with happy memories. When I lost him, I felt like a piece of myself was gone too - I believe that piece of me went with him, and he isn't aware that we are apart. He has that piece of me with him until we meet again. Believing that was the only thing that gave me comfort in those days.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Tigger, what a beautiful kitty. It's so hard to lose them at such a young age. The fact that this was your heart kitty shows what a wonderful life you shared together. I hope that your pain soon turns to happy memories of the times you shared together. 

RIP Tigger, you know how much you are loved and missed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan,

I know how you feel about losing your Tigger. This past week I just lost my kitty George. It was not expected at all. He was fine one minute and the next I was rushing him to the vet and he died in my arms right as I opened the door to the vet. It was his heart. 
Please try to remember the good times and happier days not these last days. He is now at peace playing in cat nip chasing mice and laying in the sunbeams with my George. He was a gorgeous boy and I love the coloring on his face. Such an expressive face.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Tigger, he looked a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He was beautiful.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry about Tigger. He was an absolutely beautiful cat. It sounds like his soul was a beautiful as the rest of him.

I hope time helps you heal and you can remember the good times with a smile and just a few tears.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Tigger. He was a beautiful boy and such wonderful markings. Sending you and Disney strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micki's Mum*

Micki's Mum

I am oh so sorry about Tigger. I can feel your heartache.
Tigger is at the Rainbow Bridge playing with all of our dogs and cats that have gone to their rest. I know he's making friends with my Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin and my sister's cats, Missy and Charlie.

So glad that you have Disney to ease your pain a little.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathy. I feel losing a human loved one is easier than losing our hairy loved ones. I am sure Tigger misses you and is waiting at the bridge. I know this won't make you feel any better now, but just remember he is in a better place and is not in pain anymore. He knows he was loved and you gave him the best life.


----------

